

Ask HN: Is a designer 'technical'? - gerds

Always been asking myself that.
======
limedaring
I'm a designer myself and I don't consider myself a "technical" founder
(though I will use the term "semi-technical". I feel that in order to be
considered a technical founder, you should have mastery of programming and
servers and all those super-technical details — HTML/CSS/Design don't cut it.

------
coryl
If the definition of technical (in the context of web/tech startups) means
knowing how to program, then I guess any designer who can program is
technical.

